# New group forming in Woolwich, London - players wanted!



## DonAdam (Dec 12, 2012)

Some gamers that live in Woolwich (SE18) London are planning on starting up a D&D 4E game here in January 2013. Thus far all young professionals. Leaning towards Eberron. The host/prospective GM has a thread on the ukroleplayers site:

http://www.ukroleplayers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=14471


----------

